# So, what are.....



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What are the consequences of carrying without a permit? I would like to get a permit, but these things have to be scheduled in. That could take a month or so. I ask, because I'd like to start carrying NOW! The world is becoming more ridiculous every day. 5 people dead in Las Vegas? Holy cow. List can be endless of the senseless shooting in the last two weeks. 

Why do I need yours, or the Goverments permission to protect myself by conceal carry


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Consequences...
Felony charges.
Possibly losing your right to carry OR own a firearm.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

BigV said:


> Consequences...
> Felony charges.
> Possibly losing your right to carry OR own a firearm.


I second that. 

Honestly, getting the permit isn't hard to do, the only wasted time is waiting on the Sheriff's office to schedule your appointment.

Mr. A


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on what Big V said. You will take alot from the CCW class.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can open carry for now if you feel like you really need to have a gun on you. I don't have a CCW, I don't know how much good it would do me. I don't go into the City except to work, and I can't carry a gun on me or in the company vehicle while working. Other than that I usually have a gun close by anyways because I'm at home or out in the woods and fields. Can you carry a concealed weapon into Walmart or State Parks? It seems like most restaurants prohibit concealed carry.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> Can you carry a concealed weapon into Walmart or State Parks? It seems like most restaurants prohibit concealed carry.


Yes, and yes...
All the restaurants I frequent (and most serve alcohol), do not prohibit carrying a concealed weapon inside.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Living in Fairfield Co. you will not have a long wait providing your paperwork is in order. Sheriff Phalen is a strong proponent of CC. and they handle things fairly quickly at the sheriff's office.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Years ago I took the class then seen every place had the signs up where you couldnt carry,go in to, so I said pee on it.I just took the class again 6 month ago and must say you hardly every see the signs any more.The laws have changed and as long as your not drinking you can carry just about any where,not all place but most.Most stores now days don't have the NO GUN SIGNS in the windows anymore.
The class was one day then 2 weeks wait for the permit.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Depending on where you carry a concealed firearm without a license it is a felony of the 3rd, 4th or 5th degree. You will lose your firearm rights, spend a lot of money in the process and could do several years in jail.

As a pedestrian you can open carry everywhere firearms are not prohibited. Places like government buildings and school zones etc are off limits. Places with gun buster signs on the doors are off limits. When you get into a car you would have to unload and separate ammo and gun.

To answer your question... "Why do I need yours, or the Goverments permission to protect myself by conceal carry?"

Criminals and the mentally ill have done stupid things with firearms and the solution to these problems usually punishes the law abiding. Voters elect the people that create the solutions. It's much more complicated than that but in the end it's all about who is in office and sometimes which party they belong to.

I am a CHL instructor. Shoot me a PM if you are interested in pursuing your license. It's 12 hours of your time and a whole lot less money than the consequences of breaking the law.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Why would you wait soo long, seems the idea has been dwelling for awhile, see, you could have already had it done and not worry. In my opinion, it is your civil right if you want to carry, it is your duty to conceal with a CCW, it is your choice if you want your own protection, to me, it's a no brainer. Get caught without it carrying and you will never find out legally !!! Mike, a CCW carrier since they came out with it, no. 2 in my county and proud of it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Why would you wait soo long...


Some people just do. 

I've carried a pistol for many, many yrs. and to tell ya the truth, it's a king size pain in the butt.

But so is paying for auto or homeowners ins. every year that I never use. But it sure is nice to have in case (God forbid) I was in a wreck or my house burned down.
I don't pay my ins. premiums getting up everyday anticipating or planning on getting in a wreck or my house getting struck by lighting. I pay it in case that happens.

Same applies to carrying a gun. Don't know of any victims of violent crimes that have stated that they got up that morning, knowing when they left their house that they were going to be robbed and beaten within an inch of their life.

Far as the 'no gun' signs at business's...don't see many anymore but when I do, I honor those signs and just don't utilize that place of business. I do business with their competitor. But I always make it a point to stop in and politely tell the owner/manager of the business why I don't shop at his/her place and have cards made up stating my reasons as well that I always leave with them.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd like to add one more thing to this thread. 

If your own personal safety and the safety of your loved ones was not enough to get your concealed carry license (That should be motivation enough)...

Back when there were 50k-60k of us, it didn't really mean much in the political arena. A few gun nuts or business owners with lots of cash kind of thinking. Politicians pretty much did whatever they wanted with your 2A rights without fear of consequences.

Today there are over 412,000 of us. Most of us vote. SO, what once was a small pro gun or security minded minority has exploded into a whole bunch of self defense oriented constituents that represent all walks of life. That is about 1 in 20 of eligible adults for the entire state.

Politicians don't monkey around with your 2A rights much when those numbers are leering in their faces. So take the class, get the plastic card and stand up and be counted. Even if you never plan to carry (but you should). It helps preserve 2A for all of us. Think of the political message that 500k or 1 million CHL's would send.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Open carry can have a lot of unintended consquences that you would be better off without. One of them being your out in the open weapon can be a target for any nutjob who thinks he can take it from you and possibly use it on you if he wanted to. You may also be singled out by LEO's and questioned at any time about it. Most people agree its better to conceal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so hows this progressing? did you get your CCW?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ezbite said:


> so hows this progressing? did you get your CCW?


I have not. Eventually I will. I have other priority's. Oldest son is will be off work for minim of three months and someone has to pay his bills. I guess I dont have to, but it not his fault he had to have a jaw replacement. Besides, when I am old and need him...I am sure he'll step up.


----------

